# Need help with my wig, please



## twirly_birdy2 (Jan 1, 2006)

My hair has become damaged from all the usual things--relaxing, overprocessing, heating tools etc. I just started to wear a wig a short time ago to give my hair a rest and to get thru the many "bad hair days". Anyway, I have this long, straight wig that I love; but I've worn it for about 3 wks and the ends are starting to get frizzy:icon_roll (i guess from the humidity, sweat etc). It's synthetic--I didn't think synthetic wigs had that problem. Does anyone know anything about wig care? Is there anything I can use (or should be using) to keep the hair fibers straight?

Thanks


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 1, 2006)

Ya I had a synthetic hair peice at one time and it got fuzzy rather quickly. You can't really do much to synthetic hair-- wash, curl, blowdry ect. It does ruin quite easily. You could invest in a real human hair wig-- may be a little more expensive but I think you'd get your money's worth if you plan on wearing it awhile.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 1, 2006)

I agree... the reason synthetic hair is less expensive is because usually people aren't planning to wear it often, or you really don't want to invest in a human hair piece. I believe wig stores might carry a cleaner specifically for synthetic pieces, but if you plan on wearing one long-term, I'd get a human hair wig... at least then you can do with it what you'd do with your natural hair. :icon_wink


----------



## twirly_birdy2 (Jan 2, 2006)

thanks all! i have thought about getting a human hair wig, but thought i would try the synthetic first. anyone know of a good human hair wig merchant? i need a store w a good selection of long, thin, straight wigs.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 3, 2006)

Great info!!!! :icon_chee


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 4, 2006)

http://www.wigsonline.com.au/


----------



## godfreygirl (Jan 4, 2006)

I just saw your question while looking for some hair tips.....mine is getting dull and wanted some tips on getting it to shine again. I have some synthetic hair pieces that I wear a LOT and have had them for YEARS. They make for a quick up-do and it's easy to get out the door faster. BUT, if you want to get that frizz out, wash your synthetic wig in WOOLIGHT and put a tiny bit of fabric softener in when you rinse it. The fabric softener will take out the frizz and the Woolight will help keep it from being there in the first place. I'd say I've had my hairpieces for at LEAST 15 years and they still look GREAT. No one even knows I have one on.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jan 5, 2006)

Great tip! Thanks Shirley!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## twirly_birdy2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## twirly_birdy2 (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks for the link, Mitsuko.


----------



## twirly_birdy2 (Jan 11, 2006)

This sounds just like what I need. I can't afford to keep buying new wigs. Human hair was going to be my next purchase, but I will definitely give your remedy a try. I would like to try to revive the synthetic wigs that I have. Hope its not 2 late. Thanks Godfreygirl!!


----------

